# mitä = kuin?



## Gavril

Päivää,

In some people's speech, the word _mitä _seems to be used in more or less the same places where I would normally expect _kuin. _E.g.,

_Hän luulee olevansa parempi mitä muut _(as opposed to _kuin muut_)
_En ole samaa mieltä mitä sinä _(as opposed to _kuin sinä_)

Is this a regionally-specific usage, or is it normal colloquial (puhekielellinen) Finnish?

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It's normal incorrect Finnish. There are people who even use both words simultaneously: _Hän luulee olevansa parempi kuin mitä muut._  (Terrible! Terrible!)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Couldn't you have simply said "hän luulee olevansa muita parempi"?​


----------



## Gavril

Vitalore said:


> Couldn't have you simply said "hän luulee olevansa muita parempi"?



You could, but _parempi_ _kuin muut_ is also possible.


----------

